# How to configure firewall on Linux (ipchains)



## anilgurwara (Jan 8, 2009)

I want to configure basic firewall in my Suse9 Linux for testing some application.
Can anyone point to resource on how to configure and do' and dont's while configuring.
Any document which has crisp info would be of great help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## blackbox_ns (Nov 19, 2008)

I've used The Linux Documentation Project for most of my Linux info, it is atleast a good starting point. Below is a link to the IPchains HOWTO:

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/pdf/IPCHAINS-HOWTO.pdf

With that said, are you sure you are using IPChains ? I would think that IPtables would be the firewall being used for newer kernels. If it is then you would want to look at this site :

http://www.netfilter.org/


----------

